# Dropper Posts & Seat Bags



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I looked at a lot of solutions to add a seat bag so that it wouldn't rub my dropper. Some looked OK but I have found that seat bags wear from rubbing against the rails and bolts and are constantly sprayed with water and mud. I was going to make one out of old tubes and still may try that. The other day I bumped into a group I know and did a little ride with them. One of them was on his fat bike with a bag mounted in the frame. Today I looked around and saw some stem bags and didn't care for the location. My Stems are pretty much slammed and there would be no room for the front strap. What if I reversed it and strapped it on the top tube just in front of the seat tube. My frames have loads of standover and I figured this would be pretty unobtrusive and clean. I ordered one of these to try. Should be enough room for a tube, tool, C02 or small pump and a clif bar.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...Bag-Panniers-Cycling/2680024_32765752165.html


----------



## Floyd298 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have one from Hill People Gear that is similar and works pretty well.








It can attach a couple different ways.

Jason

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

I just use a back country awesome strap to hold spare tube, CO2, head and a lever between my seat rails. Throw multi-tool in my pocket and ride.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

yzedf said:


> I just use a back country awesome strap to hold spare tube, CO2, head and a lever between my seat rails. Throw multi-tool in my pocket and ride.


I considered that but the filth factor stopped me.


----------



## the-ninth (Nov 1, 2013)

+1 for the Backcountry  strap for tube and tools. No problem with filth, if you mount it high and protected by the frame, the stuff stays clean. My pump is mounted to the bottle cage, where it gets dirty, but it has a plug that protects the air outlet. Finally there is a small saddle bag from Castelli for other stuff, like cable ties or a spare derailleur hanger.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Does the Castelli bag have a strap that goes around the seatpost? It doesn't look like it rubs the post, does it?

The bag I ordered will transfer between bikes in about 30 seconds.


----------



## the-ninth (Nov 1, 2013)

No, it doesn't, it just has one strap that goes around the rails of the seat. I actually turned it around, with the opening pointing to the seatpost. This way it leaves more distance to the seatpost, and the stuff inside is used rarely anyway. 

Your bag goes on top/front of the top tube? Somehow I was a bit reluctant to put anything there that could get in the way of my private parts when trying to do an emergency stop or dismount in steep technical sections.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My Knollys have loads of standover so that is not an issue. I'll post some photos in a month or so when it arrives.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Travis Bickle said:


> I looked at a lot of solutions to add a seat bag so that it wouldn't rub my dropper. Some looked OK but I have found that seat bags wear from rubbing against the rails and bolts and are constantly sprayed with water and mud. I was going to make one out of old tubes and still may try that. The other day I bumped into a group I know and did a little ride with them. One of them was on his fat bike with a bag mounted in the frame. Today I looked around and saw some stem bags and didn't care for the location. My Stems are pretty much slammed and there would be no room for the front strap. What if I reversed it and strapped it on the top tube just in front of the seat tube. My frames have loads of standover and I figured this would be pretty unobtrusive and clean. I ordered one of these to try. Should be enough room for a tube, tool, C02 or small pump and a clif bar.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?orderId=501834912648118&productId=32765752165


Looks like the ideal size although I could do without the "made in Taiwan" logo in bold white. Nothing a black sharpie couldn't fix I guess.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I think they want to emphasize that it's not made in China. My frame is made in Taiwan, so this matches.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol

BTW your link doesn't work.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Fixed.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I can't see any reason why your suggestion wouldn't work. Seems logical to me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Travis Bickle said:


> Fixed.


Thanks, I pulled this image off for size comparison. I may go for this, perfect location and size. The only issue I see with it is there may not be enough room for tools and a PB&J sammage.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Why don't you just use....oh wait......nevermind.....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Because my sammage would get soggy.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I like that it provides a nice place to put your energy glue.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> I like that it provides a nice place to put your energy glue.


GU

e


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

I use a top tube bag or two depending on how much I need to carry. Works well


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> GU
> 
> e


Not sure what you said there.

Also, if you want to ride by rain, well, not with this bag.










I might order one. Susie uses a tank bag, it's bulky and wants to tip over to the side all the time. This one looks more streamlined.

And I'm tired of carrying her energy glue for her.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> Not sure what you said there.
> 
> Also, if you want to ride by rain, well, not with this bag.
> 
> ...


Ahh I missed that "glue".

I might get one but mount it on my downtube if it works.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I believe Topeak makes saddle bags that only hook to the rails (no strap around the post itself). I have some buddies who use the small wedge top tube bag with success.....I use one on my gravel bike sometimes for easy eating during longer rides vs. jersey pocket. I am partial to the pic of the Stumpjumper a few back with the strap.....#straplyfeexceptforDJandhisPBJ


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> I believe Topeak makes saddle bags that only hook to the rails (no strap around the post itself). I have some buddies who use the small wedge top tube bag with success.....I use one on my gravel bike sometimes for easy eating during longer rides vs. jersey pocket. I am partial to the pic of the Stumpjumper a few back with the strap.....#straplyfeexceptforDJandhisPBJ


Did you forget an "r" in that masterpiece?


----------



## williek (Feb 8, 2017)

what?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Did you forget an "r" in that masterpiece?


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

I use a revelate jerry can bag.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

There a lot of top-tube mount bags to choose from, look around and you'll fin some good ones besides just the xlab stuff. I got a nice low-profile diamondback one a couple weeks ago. It tucks real nice in and is very aero. I got a bigger Skinz bag for my fat-bike that I used in a race yesterday. It did what I wanted (held a lot of food). There's also the eleven81 that I have on my seat-tube and top-tube, which combined with the gas-tank, frame bag and revelate saddle bag, gives me a lot of storage space on my fatbike.

Eleven81 Frame Top Triangle Bag Black | Bikewagon.com


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Those top tube bags don't work well if your stem is down low


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

yzedf said:


> Those top tube bags don't work well if your stem is down low


That's why I'm strapping it on the seat tube end. My frame is very low there and it will be well out of the way.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Travis Bickle said:


> That's why I'm strapping it on the seat tube end. My frame is very low there and it will be well out of the way.


I tried that, didn't work with my frame for some reason, I can't remember why though.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Bacon Fat said:


> I use a top tube bag or two depending on how much I need to carry. Works well


Will that bag fit a can of beer?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Curveball said:


> Will that bag fit a can of beer?


Sure, if that's all you plan on carrying.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I got one of these cause I just can't bring myself to trust the straps.
https://www.amazon.com/Topeak-SideK...id=1489538320&sr=8-4&keywords=topeak+seat+bag
Holds a multitool, tube, tire lever and master link. No strap around the dropper, it clicks into a bracket attached to the seat rails.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Had one and the plastic snapped after a few rides, maybe on a road bike.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Travis Bickle said:


> Had one and the plastic snapped after a few rides, maybe on a road bike.


Crap....did you lose the bag?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

not2shabby said:


> I got one of these cause I just can't bring myself to trust the straps.
> https://www.amazon.com/Topeak-SideK...id=1489538320&sr=8-4&keywords=topeak+seat+bag
> Holds a multitool, tube, tire lever and master link. No strap around the dropper, it clicks into a bracket attached to the seat rails.


I get the use of seat bags, I use them on certain bikes. I also get that some folks don't like the idea of their things exposed or not being able to carry much more than essentials with the strap. What I don't get is the fear/lack of trust of the straps. It will not/can not just fall off. You have to try one to understand. I feel that its much more secure than most seat bags I have tried. Its so tight and the anti-slip bits on the strap won't let you tube/CO2/lever come out....I don't think I can pull it off my bike without breaking the seat rails. The only people that have issues are those that don't understand how to install them (not rocket science) correctly. Again, argue all day about the lack of capacity or exposure of your tube using a strap, but the security is not an argument.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sure, if that's all you plan on carrying.


Why would I need anything else?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Everything you ever wanted to know about the strap is contained within this epic thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-disc...ome-strap-927368.html?highlight=Awesome+strap


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^AHAAHHAHAAHAH

It sure is epic including my sweet video


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Saw this in the latest Dirt Rag.....more possibilities for carrying $hit and not having to wear a pack or strap a ton of things to your bike (or use bags):

Race Face Rip Strip Lumbar Belt > Accessories > Bags > Hip Packs | Jenson USA


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> Race Face Rip Strip Lumbar Belt > Accessories > Bags > Hip Packs | Jenson USA


Hmmm, kind of like jersey pockets without the jersey?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^Yeah, but nice if you don't want to wear more traditional cycling (read roadie) jerseys and want to be all gnar-boy/enduro etc.


----------



## the-ninth (Nov 1, 2013)

TiGeo said:


> Saw this in the latest Dirt Rag.....more possibilities for carrying $hit and not having to wear a pack or strap a ton of things to your bike (or use bags):


Hmmm, interesting concept, but looks like as if your stuff will be all over the place everytime you crash ...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> ^^^Yeah, but nice if you don't want to wear more traditional cycling (read roadie) jerseys and want to be all gnar-boy/enduro etc.


Seems like having a fanny-pack belt cinched around a jersey would negate any of the cool factor it might have had.


----------



## rijndael (Sep 19, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> cinched around a jersey


Wear it under the jersey.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol 
So a fanny pack with more open pockets to lose stuff. I bet the creators saw the AwesStrap thread and tried addressing the issues but failed miserably.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

rijndael said:


> Wear it under the jersey.


Sounds comfy.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I tried my roadie jersey and didn't care for the way it felt with a 1l bottle once I hit the rougher sections. I have a fanny pack which I'll probably sell, because you have to cinch it up pretty tight. I bought a pair of Sombrio Smuggle shorts with 3 pockets on the back, that hang over my outer shorts. Very comfy, and I tend to forget about the 1l bottle. I liked them so much I picked up a pair of Specialized SWAT bibs and loved them because the are very similar. I have another pair of SWATs on order. These feel better to me because the pockets ride higher than a road jersey, and for a road jersey to work, it has to fit tight. I wear bibs anyway so this seemed logical. What I don't want is tools, C02, or a pump in my pockets, too bruisy.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

It goes under your jersey. I don't think things are going to fall out of this. Kind of like SWAT bibs...I want to try those! What in the world are folks doing that everything is flying off their bikes and out of their pockets? I have never lost anything out of a pack, jersey pocket, strap, seat bag, etc. in 25 years of doing this. If I wreck hard enough to spew my crap all over the trail, I have bigger problems than locating my Snickers bar and bag of tools.


----------



## rijndael (Sep 19, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> Sounds comfy.


I've used a similarly designed unit, and you can easily forget about it, even after a couple of hours. They can be made to be quite comfortable. I prefer it over many solutions.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Can you carry a bottle in the RF Rip Strip Lumbar Belt? It could use a shorter name.


----------



## gsmith462 (Feb 14, 2015)

Using a small clip style Topeak Aero Wedge saddle bag with my dropper. The strap that wraps around the post is really not necessary so I cut it off and the clip system is strong enough on it's own to hold the bag with it loaded with stuff with only minimal post contact when riding through rough terrain when it slightly bounces.It's packed with an Alien 2 multi tool (heavy), CB Speedier tire lever, GI Elite CO2 valve, 2 CO2 cartridges, zip ties, tire patches, Park tire boot, KMC missing link, rag and a folded up piece of heavy duty coated wire to suspend my bike from a tree branch if I needed to elevate it for a trail side repair. All together, this pack weighs probably close to 3 pounds but I feel pretty well covered if something goes wrong when I'm 5 miles away from anything.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

travis bickle said:


> can you carry a bottle in the rf rip strip lumbar belt? It could use a shorter name.


rfrslb


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

Seatbags ? Rogue Panda Designs


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

OLDFATUGLY said:


> Seatbags ? Rogue Panda Designs


Thus thread is about bags or whatnot that could work with a dropper post. Those would hardly pass the test sorry to say. :nono:


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I got tired of waiting for the Chinese bag so I came up with a similar solution using an old tube, and 2 velcro straps. The tube is closed at one end with staples, and has a folding flap on the other end. It holds CO2, tire levers, quick link, and a multitool, all snuggly, but still easy to remove. I strap the tube on top. Seems pretty secure, but a test ride is scheduled for later today.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

See this Zefal Micro pack? Just ordered one to check it out. The Z Micro Pack minimalist saddle bag


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

MattMay said:


> See this Zefal Micro pack? Just ordered one to check it out.The Z Micro Pack minimalist saddle bag[/url]


Should hold half your wallet and one tire lever quite nicely.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

You haven't seen my wallet. Heck I can hardly see my wallet.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thus thread is about bags or whatnot that could work with a dropper post. Those would hardly pass the test sorry to say. :nono:


Nor are they compatible with getting my ass behind the seat.

They'd be good for roadies running short seatposts,
but for mountain biking?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MattMay said:


> See this Zefal Micro pack? Just ordered one to check it out. The Z Micro Pack minimalist saddle bag
> 
> View attachment 1136589


That's everything an Awesome Strap hoped it would be when it grew up. This one actually keeps your stuff dry but is as minimalist as an Awesome Strap. Plus it gives you the secure feeling of not losing everything bungee corded under your seat like an Awesome Strap. Looks like a company that viewed the Awesome Strap thread and fixed all of its numerous flaws.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I ordered a SQ Labs Stealth Pocket 100. It straps on the TT nicely in front of the seat post and holds my multi tool, CO2, and a tire lever. I took a piece of road tube and made a stretchy strap for under may saddle for my tube. I put my tube in a plastic bag to keep it clean. It's easy to make the strap by securing the tube with a zip tie.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That's everything an Awesome Strap hoped it would be when it grew up.


Except not as versatile, it doesn't seem like you could even stuff a mtb tube in there. I know you're just having fun but I feel the need to reiterate the fact that the AS is extremely secure and I doubt anyone who has ever used one would say anything different.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Lezyne dry caddy!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> Except not as versatile, it doesn't seem like you could even stuff a mtb tube in there. I know you're just having fun but I feel the need to reiterate the fact that the AS is extremely secure and I doubt anyone who has ever used one would say anything different.


I love my way into the future AS.  
I'm sure it serves it's intended short trip purpose. As does many small seat packs. I've just never been a fan of the AS, mainly because of it leaving everything exposed to the elements. Run into a rain or snow storm mid ride or shortly after and everything is exposed to the gritty sand and dirt thrown up from the rear tire.

I'd rather wash off all that grit on the outside of a pack rather than wash it off all my tools and spare tube.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

BumpityBump said:


> Lezyne dry caddy!


I had a bag that attached like that and the plastic broke pretty quick.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I love my way into the future AS.
> I'm sure it serves it's intended short trip purpose.


Yeah that's pretty much what I use it for. I rarely do 4+ hour rides, usually just 1.5- 3 hours.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I love my way into the future AS.
> I'm sure it serves it's intended short trip purpose. As does many small seat packs. I've just never been a fan of the AS, mainly because of it leaving everything exposed to the elements. Run into a rain or snow storm mid ride or shortly after and everything is exposed to the gritty sand and dirt thrown up from the rear tire.
> 
> I'd rather wash off all that grit on the outside of a pack rather than wash it off all my tools and spare tube.


Why do you think this? I used to to carry a tube with an AS, and it was _never_ exposed to the elements.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> Why do you think this?


It's common sense. A Strap holding your goods without a cover exposes the contents to the elements. A pack protects the contents from the elements.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> I had a bag that attached like that and the plastic broke pretty quick.


So far so good on mine after maybe a dozen rides. The plastic is pretty thick, but I was thinking how it would be easy to overtighten and crack or weaken it when I installed it. Time will tell, but I like the concept and it works great with my gravity dropper. Plus it's really quick to unclip from my FS bike and throw in a pack if I'm on my single speed.

What model did you have and where did it break?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's common sense.


 Use that common sense to wrap your stuff in a fedex envelope, before wrapping it all up with the AS, and voilà, no exposure! That's what I did, and my stuff never got dirty, even on the muddiest rides.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I laugh at the elements, I taunt them.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> Use that common sense to wrap your stuff in a fedex envelope, before wrapping it all up with the AS, and viola, no exposure!
> 
> That's what I did, and my stuff never got dirty, even on the muddiest rides.


That is hilarious. Why wrap your stuff in anything if you are using an Awesome Strap? Answer: To keep it away from the elements. Use a pack and it's already covered.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I like how streamlined an AS is compared to a seat bag. 

That little one from a few posts ago looks interesting, but I wonder if you could fit a tube in it?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> I like how streamlined an AS is compared to a seat bag.
> 
> That little one from a few posts ago looks interesting, but I wonder if you could fit a tube in it?


It's just personal preference. Here's two versions, one being slightly bigger than the other. I have an identical version of the small one made by a different company. It holds the same amount as an AS does. A bit small for my taste. The larger one here is an option I may go for.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

BumpityBump said:


> So far so good on mine after maybe a dozen rides. The plastic is pretty thick, but I was thinking how it would be easy to overtighten and crack or weaken it when I installed it. Time will tell, but I like the concept and it works great with my gravity dropper. Plus it's really quick to unclip from my FS bike and throw in a pack if I'm on my single speed.
> 
> What model did you have and where did it break?


Don't remember, but it was a good, well known brand. Snapped off commuting


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, I tested my setup last night and got 7 PRs. Obviously the aero design of the TT bag was the deciding factor, not the perfect trail conditions, or me having a "on" day. The bag did stay in place, and was not noticeable at all.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Even the small seatbags posted here look like they would be on the rear wheel when I slam the seat and the suspension takes a hit.
They all would be in the way when I need to get behind the seat.

Currently I am using my seatbag as a stembag. Stem is slammed, so that is less than ideal, and I am seeking better options. No room for any kind of frame bag, nor above the top tube (need all the standover I can get).

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Travis Bickle said:


> I ordered a SQ Labs Stealth Pocket 100. It straps on the TT nicely in front of the seat post and holds my multi tool, CO2, and a tire lever. I took a piece of road tube and made a stretchy strap for under may saddle for my tube. I put my tube in a plastic bag to keep it clean. It's easy to make the strap by securing the tube with a zip tie.


I like this pack setup. It fits perfect on your frame, I might be looking into this one. Even without the tube strapped under the seat it could be thrown the back pouch of a jersey alongside of a PB&J sammage.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

The Stealth 100 doesn't hold a lot, but just enough.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

andytiedye said:


> Even the small seatbags posted here look like they would be on the rear wheel when I slam the seat and the suspension takes a hit.
> They all would be in the way when I need to get behind the seat.


Negative on both counts for the Lezyne for me. But I rarely drop my post all the way.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been looking at options around this. I've put a lot of what I found into this article

https://seekerbikes.com/2017/05/14/ditching-the-mtb-backpack-research-notes/

I've gone for the swat box set up pictured on the Strive. Carries a tube, lever and CO2 plus tiny multi tool and set of brake pads.

I like the way the extra weight is carried low down in the centre of the bike and everything is protected from UV and trail shite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

iggs said:


> I've been looking at options around this. I've put a lot of what I found into this article
> 
> https://seekerbikes.com/2017/05/14/ditching-the-mtb-backpack-research-notes/
> 
> ...


Winner!:thumbsup:
Thanks for sharing, looks like the ticket to all of these problems.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/accessories/mtb-xc-box/118707


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks great if it will fit. What is "SWAT compatible"?

Is this only for Specialized bikes?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

andytiedye said:


> Looks great if it will fit. What is "SWAT compatible"?
> 
> Is this only for Specialized bikes?


If it says Specialized on it, I've got a remedy. < pun. No Remedys were harmed during this post.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

andytiedye said:


> Looks great if it will fit. What is "SWAT compatible"?
> 
> Is this only for Specialized bikes?


The SWAT accessories mostly fit on bottle cage mounts. It's just whether it fits in the space in individual bikes. As per the photo that's my Canyon Strive with a swat box and zee cage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> If it says Specialized on it, I've got a remedy. < pun. No Remedys were harmed during this post.
> 
> View attachment 1139048


Yeah, I'd rather not buy Specialized if I can help it. Don't like all that I've heard/seen about their corporate culture. Way too aggressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

iggs said:


> The SWAT accessories mostly fit on bottle cage mounts. It's just whether it fits in the space in individual bikes. As per the photo that's my Canyon Strive with a swat box and zee cage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you do me a favor and measure yours?
No dimensions are given on the website.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

andytiedye said:


> Could you do me a favor and measure yours?
> No dimensions are given on the website.


I'll try and remember this eve. I've got a bit of bike faffing to do in prep for tomorrow's uplift day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

andytiedye said:


> Could you do me a favor and measure yours?
> No dimensions are given on the website.


I'll try and remember this eve. I've got a bit of bike faffing to do in prep for tomorrow's uplift day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Jan 12, 2004)

Picked one up last week from Performance for $15. Works great with my Lev.
TransIt Torrent Waterproof Seat Bag


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

iggs said:


> I'll try and remember this eve. I've got a bit of bike faffing to do in prep for tomorrow's uplift day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry. I've forgotten to do this










I'll try to remember to do it this eve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, my genuine Vaun top tube bag finally arrived. Apparently thousands of small packages from China were held up at Canada Customs, due to volume.

Anyway, the bag looks good, and holds more than the SQ Labs Stealth Pocket 100 I have been using. Not room for my tube, and tools though. Here is what it looks like, and carries with room to spare.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

It is very easy to grab the multi tool while seated, not going try it while moving though.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Travis Bickle said:


> It is very easy to grab the multi tool while seated, not going try it while moving though.


Like having to do a quick draw and fix a driveline problem while on the fly.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Travis Bickle said:


> Well, my genuine Vaun top tube bag finally arrived. Apparently thousands of small packages from China were held up at Canada Customs, due to volume.
> 
> Anyway, the bag looks good, and holds more than the SQ Labs Stealth Pocket 100 I have been using. Not room for my tube, and tools though. Here is what it looks like, and carries with room to spare.


That is a good looking little bag, how well does it stay in place while riding? I have a Intense Spider 275 and that is one of the few places i can probably mount a bag without interfering with cabling.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

It seems pretty secure, I'm doing a lot of riding over the next week, and post my thoughts. Our trails can be pretty rough so it will be a good test.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Travis Bickle said:


> It seems pretty secure, I'm doing a lot of riding over the next week, and post my thoughts. Our trails can be pretty rough so it will be a good test.


I look forward to it. thanks!


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Using this right now....just got it and wanted something for my phone since I use it to sync with my Fitbit blaze. Used it for first time on bumpy 11 miler and it did not jostle much at all. Impressed for $9.99. Using iPhone 7 plus without a case and it fits. Also have tube, tool, co2 and key fob.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Coyote_Lover, take the tag off.

Well, I have a few rough and rowdy rides with the Vaun bag, and it stays in place, and is out of the way. I can feel the leg of my baggies brushing against it, but not my leg. If it doesn't fall apart, I will be impressed. I am pretty handy at repairing gear, so I'm not concerned.


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Travis Bickle said:


> Coyote_Lover, take the tag off.


Done


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

iggs said:


> Sorry. I've forgotten to do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually a good setup.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That's actually a good setup.


It works really well. In conjunction with the new OneUp EDC tool system in the headset it feels like I've got core problems well covered in a way that minimises the effect of the weight on the bike.

Keeping any weight low and central is important in my experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

iggs said:


> It works really well. In conjunction with the new OneUp EDC tool system in the headset it feels like I've got core problems well covered in a way that minimises the effect of the weight on the bike.
> 
> Keeping any weight low and central is important in my experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been keeping my eyes peeled for different bag options with a dropper post. This is probably he best I've seen. Water and storage for short rides then carry the Camelbak for extended rides. Although some frames this might not work I think it will on mine.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm looking for a good bag solution that would fit where the seatube meets the downtube (18' Rocky Altitude)
Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

The piggy system (with bag to protect tubes from UV) is another option worth looking at. Same low centre of gravity position for that bit of extra weight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

rideit said:


> I'm looking for a good bag solution that would fit where the seatube meets the downtube (18' Rocky Altitude)
> Anyone have any suggestions?


I got this one on Amazon for 20 bux. Not sure how much storage space yer lookin' for...


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

How about posting links to products?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Here ya go...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MRXI40R/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Net, I noticed yours doesn't have the white lettering like the one in the link you posted, what gives?


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

rideit said:


> I'm looking for a good bag solution that would fit where the seatube meets the downtube (18' Rocky Altitude)
> Anyone have any suggestions?


Check this one out https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/cockpit/Jerrycan


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Net, I noticed yours doesn't have the white lettering like the one in the link you posted, what gives?


I think you already know the answer to that.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I am looking for one that connects at the bottom of the seat tube, where it meets the downtube...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I've been experiencing a weird groaning sound when I've landed hard on jumps and drops lately. I was afraid my frame was breaking and that everything was about to fall apart beneath me. I was pleased to find out that it was just the rear tire buzzing my saddle bag, which now has a nice hole in it.


----------

